

Golden Code: Progress 4GL to Java converter - vegai
http://www.goldencode.com/services/prog4gl/p2j/end/overview.html

======
raphar
What a surprise, I've never expected to find Progress posts here!

Please leave a msg here, just to know each other

------
Wildgoose
Hi, I'm a Progress programmer as well.

Would rather be working in Haskell though....

------
vegai
There's nothing interesting about Progress except for ways to get rid of it.

